# Directv + Dsl = $60 Back



## dconfer (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got off the phone with D* calling about the HR20 and the lady told me that since I have dsl from verizon that I could get 5 off my D* bill for the next year.

Go to www.directv.com/qualifieddsl to see if your dsl provider is one of them.

If it is then go to www.directv.com/creditsdsl to get the form you need to mail in.

Could not find this anywhere so I thought I would put it out there.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Interesting...they supposed to mail these or we just download? The reason I ask is the statement that the form can't be copied. Perhaps in the nex bill or I already through it out .


----------



## narnia777 (Jan 12, 2003)

Not fair DslExtreme not listed they are the top reseller for sbc/at&t and verizon.

Jim


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

I usually see things like this posted on fatwallet or slickdeals. Thanks for the heads up, all those saved nickels and dimes add up after a while.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank's for the tip...What did they say about the availability of the HR20 for you in PA?
I'm ready for mine in MA...I already have MPEG4 locals and AT9 dish...
Thanks,
John


----------



## dconfer (Mar 23, 2005)

All she said was that it should be avaiable in a month or two. She took my email address to put me on for updates on the HR20 thats when she gave me this info for the rebate.


----------



## johnfl (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Unfortunately, my DSL provider (Frontier) has a deal with Dish Network. 
What's interesting is the regional manager here is a DirecTV customer.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

My Frontier bill says "A Citizens Communications Company", so Im gonna try it.


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

dconfer said:


> Just got off the phone with D* calling about the HR20 and the lady told me that since I have dsl from verizon that I could get 5 off my D* bill for the next year.
> 
> Go to www.directv.com/qualifieddsl to see if your dsl provider is one of them.
> 
> ...


But in the fine print it specifically says ' reproductions of this form will not be accepted' so i guess its only for the ones that get this inside their bill mailed to the home ( i am one of those that have paperless billing)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

fredandbetty said:


> But in the fine print it specifically says ' reproductions of this form will not be accepted' so i guess its only for the ones that get this inside their bill mailed to the home ( i am one of those that have paperless billing)


Reproduction of the form once its filled out will not be accepted, you can send in the downloaded with no problem. They don't make a pdf of the form for no reason.


----------



## fredandbetty (Feb 27, 2006)

Edmund said:


> Reproduction of the form once its filled out will not be accepted, you can send in the downloaded with no problem. They don't make a pdf of the form for no reason.


that's what i thought but wanted to ask anyways, thanks!! the wife is happy now!


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

It's worth a stamp either way...


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

Thanks. Been wondering how to get this form.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

Just calling DTV and asking about the DSL rebate they offered $10 off (HBO) for six months. Save a stamp .


----------



## iwanTIVO (Jan 28, 2004)

What could be the reason for DTV making this offer? Do they want to keep their customers away from high-speed cable, so they won't think about switching to cable companies for TV?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

They probably want to keep you from going to cable. They would prefer you use DSL in the interim for high speed internet as most cable providers also offer high speed internet. DirecTV is working on Internet access via the satellite, but they have not offered it to customers.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

morgantown said:


> Just calling DTV and asking about the DSL rebate they offered $10 off (HBO) for six months. Save a stamp .


Why not do both?


----------



## xunil76 (Apr 1, 2005)

cool, thanks for this....gonna fill this out and send it in when i get home in the morning! :up: :up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

PeteEMT said:


> My Frontier bill says "A Citizens Communications Company", so Im gonna try it.


Good catch Pete. I didn't even notice Citizens on that list. And yes, Frontier is a Citizens Communication company. 
Let us know how you make out with that.

I may not be eligible since I don't get a separate bill from Frontier (it's bundled with my phone service.)

I'll ask my local manager about this.


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

wscannell said:


> They probably want to keep you from going to cable. They would prefer you use DSL in the interim for high speed internet as most cable providers also offer high speed internet. DirecTV is working on Internet access via the satellite, but they have not offered it to customers.


I hope their internet via satellite is cheaper than Hughnet is. Until they can offer me prices comparable to verizon dsl ($15-20/month) I won't consider switching.

This offer is great though. I've been trying to figure out ways to lower my bills, this along with switching to voip are going to help me save about $10 / month.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

sbourgeo said:


> Why not do both?


Every intention of completing the rebate form as well. :up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, I asked the regional manager for my area about this and he knows nothing about this. Frontier has a deal with Dish. He's not sure that the Citizens listed is the same as Citizens Communications (parent of Frontier). Probably isn't.


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

Thanks, it pays to surf the TiVo forums!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Cool, thanks dconfer.

I think it's to get people to switch, or not be tempted to get a cable modem, even while they have D*

With that cable modem bill there will be endless advertising for digital cable...

-smak-


----------



## moondoggie (Jul 19, 2000)

Thanks for the heads up, looks like a good deal.


----------



## singer1812 (Dec 9, 2005)

They did this in response to the $5 off bundled offer Qwest DSL offers to new Directv customers that sign up through Qwest. The only difference is the bundled new customers get the $5.00 as long as they are customers, not just 12 months.

I have been trying to get Qwest to give me this discount for the last 2 years, as it seems unfair to penalize loyal customers to both companies and favor new ones.


----------



## ruskastud (Feb 23, 2005)

Do you only have to send this in once, or every month?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Great find.

I am e-maiing all my family and friends with DSL and DirecTV!!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

What exactly do they mean by "up to" 12 months? There doesn't seem to be any fine print to define what that means...

It's either 12 months...period... or it is 12 months...except if "this that and the other thing"...

Anyone know what this means?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

wscannell said:


> They probably want to keep you from going to cable. They would prefer you use DSL in the interim for high speed internet as most cable providers also offer high speed internet. DirecTV is working on Internet access via the satellite, but they have not offered it to customers.


Slight correction (if I'm not late).

DTV used to own/operate DirecWay DSL and satellite. The DSL was simply resseling Covad. When Rupert bought DTV, he did not but the satellite internet service, it was retained by Hughes. It is called Hughesnet. IMHO, it is terrible expensive for "city folks", but remains a good HSI alternative to those without DSL or Cable HSI access in rural areas who can justify the several hundred dollar up front cost and $80-100 monthly fee (with taxes)!


----------



## LBCABob (Apr 21, 2001)

My guess about the "up to 12 months" allows for the possibility that you cancel your DirectTV (and/or DSL?) sometime during the 12 months the $5 credit/month is in place. See the fine print.

Also, I find it kinda odd they are so insistent on "Originals only" and "Reproductions of credit redemption form are stictly prohibited." Did I get the form in my monthly bill and throw it away with the usual promo material? Will Dora toss any requests printed from the .pdf at www.directv.com/creditsdsl?

And, has this credit been available since February? (since they will accept DSL bills from 02/15/2006 thru 12/31/2006)


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

MikeekiM said:


> What exactly do they mean by "up to" 12 months? There doesn't seem to be any fine print to define what that means...
> 
> It's either 12 months...period... or it is 12 months...except if "this that and the other thing"...
> 
> Anyone know what this means?


My take was it was up to 12 months just in case you cancel your DTV service. That, and they reserve the right to cancel the entire program whenever they want...


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Has this credit showed up for anyone yet?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I just ordered DirecTV and dsl for the first time a week or so ago and we are supposed to get this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't seen a credit just yet....


----------



## roamerr (Feb 11, 2003)

I received my $5 a month credit starting this month. Very easy and took approx 20 days after I mailed for it to show up. My Alltel/Windstream DSL is only $19.99 a month and this $5 from Directv makes it net out at $14.99..... Great Deal...


----------



## compac1882 (Jan 4, 2005)

Can someone explain what the "bundled service" part means?




AT&T
Verizon*
BellSouth*
Qwest*
Sprint
ALLTEL
Citizens
Cincinnati Bell
CenturyTel
SBC Yahoo!
Earthlink
Covad
Speakeasy
* Customers receiving discounted DSL and DIRECTV bundled service
from Verizon, BellSouth or Qwest are not eligible.


----------



## compac1882 (Jan 4, 2005)

Now that i'm over 5 posts

http://www.directv.com/qualifieddsl


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

compac1882 said:


> Can someone explain what the "bundled service" part means?


I believe it means when you set up your D* service through your DSL provider. I had D* before I had DSL through Verizon.


----------



## McTivo (Mar 20, 2003)

sbourgeo said:


> Has this credit showed up for anyone yet?


My credit has not shown up yet. I sent in the form about a month ago.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> Has this credit showed up for anyone yet?


Nope...haven't seen it yet...


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Bump

Has anyone seen this discount on their bill yet? I sent my paperwork in about 3 days after I first saw this, but still no discount.


----------



## gilberto (Feb 22, 2005)

narnia777 said:


> Not fair DslExtreme not listed they are the top reseller for sbc/at&t and verizon.
> 
> Jim


I have DSLExtreme too. They resell as you say, so wouldn't we qualify too? I'm going to give it a shot. Can't hurt.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Still nothing on my latest bill...


----------



## slim69 (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info - I just called and they gave me $10 off my bill for the next 12 months. No need to submit the form.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

So what is this directv+dsl = money back all about i'm confused.. 
I havent recieved anything about this from my dsl provider or directv


----------



## dconfer (Mar 23, 2005)

I just signed into my D* account and there was a 5.00 credit there. It says $5 Pkg Discount. I think it has to be this finally.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Bump. Have others seen the credit? My 11/25 bill does not have it. My guess is that if I call customer service, they will have no idea what I'm talking about wit hthis... I think I'll wait until the next bill to call and compain, but curious if most who sent this in quickly have seen the discount...


----------



## LBCABob (Apr 21, 2001)

Mailed form 09/01, no credit on 09/16 statement (no surprise), but not on 10/26 so called 11/06 and CSR arranged for credit to appear on next statement. Got 11/26 statement and was surprised to see the whole $60 credit posted as "TOTAL CHOICE Billing Adjustment" (even made account into a credit balance).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

LBCABob said:


> Mailed form 09/01, no credit on 09/16 statement (no surprise), but not on 10/26 so called 11/06 and CSR arranged for credit to appear on next statement. Got 11/26 statement and was surprised to see the whole $60 credit posted as "TOTAL CHOICE Billing Adjustment" (even made account into a credit balance).


I have not seen the credit on my bill either... I guess I will be making a call after seeing my next bill... I mailed mine on 9/1 as well...


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

slim69 said:


> Thanks for the info - I just called and they gave me $10 off my bill for the next 12 months. No need to submit the form.


I mailed my form in at the end of August and didn't see any credit yet. I called a week ago and was also told I would get $10 off my bill for the next 12 months. Nothing showing up in my account yet, though.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

This offer expired recently I believe. But some D* csrs can offer a $10 12 month discount if you have HSI service thru one of D*s "partners."


----------



## szvers (May 20, 2005)

Do you think verizon fios users would get this credit?


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

had to call twice got transfered to retentions and they added the $10 discount on my bill for 12 months.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I called in and talked to a special department regarding about the deal they wanted me to get hooked up with dsl then I read the PDF and finally got the right channel but, I didnt have a printer I asked the poor girl that had a cold to send me one in the mail.. So i waited and forgot about it till i saw this I'm glad everyone got there discount


----------



## Murph (May 16, 2002)

Still no reduction???


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

I like the mailing address:

*D*ora *S*ims *L*ee


----------



## jedinc (Aug 28, 2005)

Thank You for the tip!


----------



## hyde76 (Jan 7, 2003)

I called and was told I did not get the reduction because they did not have my e-mail address, which is not true because I get monthly notification that my bill is ready. Since the promotion is no longer being offered, so they said, they applied a $10 credit for six months (not 12 like the person above) to make up for it and 3 months of free showtime. it' all comes out in the wash.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Never got mine on the statement, so I called as well -- they applied $10 month credit for the next 12 months (they asked if it was for 6 or 12 months -- told them 12, which is what the original sheet was -- although original sheet said $5 not $10. Wasn't going to correct them, however!)

Easy... Not as easy as having them actually apply it when I sent it in, but an easy call nonetheless...


----------



## blips (Oct 20, 1999)

Da Goon said:


> This offer expired recently I believe. But some D* csrs can offer a $10 12 month discount if you have HSI service thru one of D*s "partners."


On the rebate form I have it says:



> **Requests must be postmarked by 4/30/07. Credits on your DIRECTV billing statement
> will commence within 6-8 weeks of our receipt of both documents. (Documents will not
> be returned.) Please DO NOT SEND this form with your monthly payment.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Finally called in regarding mine, which I sent back in September*. They only gave me the $5, and they didn't apply it retroactively.

Still, better than nothing.

* - Didn't want to press my luck since I had asked for and received three free months of Showtime in the interim


----------



## sesarj (Apr 13, 2006)

I called and was transferred. the CSR didn't know who the partners were. I had to give him the URL so see the list. Only able to give me $5/mo for 6 months due to other credits on account. So account noted to renew if I call back in 6 months. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Caught in the middle again! Direct wants a copy of your DSL bill. BellSouth charges my credit card automatically and never generates a bill and a rep just told me they have no way of doing so. DTV rep says they gotta have a bill...copy of CC statement probably will be denied.

:down:


----------



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

hyde76 said:


> Since the promotion is no longer being offered, so they said, they applied a $10 credit for six months (not 12 like the person above) to make up for it and 3 months of free showtime.


What's this about the promotion not being valid any more? The form clearly says that you can send any bill dated February - December 2006 and it must be postmarked by April 2007. We're already getting a 12-month "programming" credit and I know you can only have one of those at a time; this should be a separate thing entirely.

Where was this advertised anyway? We get a paper bill and I never saw anything about it.

NOTE: we don't get a paper bill from AT&T either but we can log into the web site and generate a copy of the itemized bill any time we need one.


----------



## Barryrod (Mar 17, 2006)

I just called as I never got my credit either. The dumbass rep says I need to go through my DSL Provider...."What are you talking about?"...Later says it will be looked into and to check back in a week. Where do they get these reps?


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

I called in several weeks ago asking why it had never shown up after sending in the forms back in the fall.

No one at D* knew anything about it even after going through a couple of CSRs. They said it was expired, through Verizon and not them, etc. they had every excuse in the book.

Finally I got someone to give me $5 off but only for 6 months. I told her no the offer was for 12 months and after a while she said okay. But when I checked my bill it was there but only for 6 months. So I called back and got someone who knew about the DSL credit and he said all he could do was elevate it and they would get back to me after 5 days. After a week, no call so I call them back and am told that it is on my account with a note and that after 6 months I can get another 6 months at $5 off but I have to call back to get it!!

I told them this is ridicules and let me speak to a manager. Well I got transfer to Retention and as usual, after a couple of minutes she gave me the $5 off for 12 months and told me sorry for all the inconvience and said the $5/6 mth credit that was already there would stay.

So now I getting the $5 credit for 12 months and hopefully another $5 credit for 6 months for all my trouble!!


----------



## Fluffybear (Nov 10, 2000)

I wonder if Frontier would qualify for this offer. The list does not mention Frontier outright but they are a Citizens Communication Company. Never hurts to try


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I mentioned this to my local Frontier manager last summer and he knew nothing of it. Besides my local Frontier bundles Dish Network.


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

I sent the paperwork in October 2006. My December DTV bill showed a
$5 credit.

Since then, I have not received the credit I had been expecting for 11 more months.

I phoned DTV customer service this evening and got a low-talker who would
would not identify themselves. No last name, no ID number, no state that
they were in, etc. This is typical, in my experience.
I asked for a transfer to retention...

The person at retention was audible and coherent. However, she told me that
the only qualified DSL providers for this credit offer are Verizon, BellSouth and
Qwest. Contrary to what I have read on DTV's offer! Here it is for reference:
http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/26683_DSLCreditsList_4FRM_f.pdf
http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/26683_DSLCredits_4FRM_g.pdf

She said I was not eligible for the offer, having an ATT/SBC-Yahoo DSL account!?
And she offered to waive my DVR fee for 6 months as compensation. I explained
the concept of 'bait and switch' to her. She finally offered to waive my DVR fee
for 12 months. Which I accepted.

Absolutely unbelievable. This is the kind of customer service I received before
I stopped subscribing to cable TV.

-Jack


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

I sent the goofballs an email stating I never got the form and asked if they could apply the credit. I always include the link to the web page and spell out the important facts clearly so they can't play dumb.

If that doesn't work, I'll call them.


Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## shadowbozo (Nov 14, 2005)

I called in today to check on the forms I had mailed in October of 06. Of course they never received my mailing but because I am a good customer since 2000 they would give me $30 off my premium package and $30 off my HD service. I don't trust DTV at all but I'll take $60 I don't have to pay them.

I will switch from DTV if they try to take the Tivo's from my wife. She tried one of the DTV DVR's and after 1 day called them to take it back. She states, "even if it is free it's not worth using!"


I have 3 DVR's in my home. 2 SD and 1 HD. When and if DTV drops Tivo they will lose me as a customer.


----------

